# How to remove part of dash under steering wheel



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, i have a 69 tempest and the silver colored part underneath the dash looks like it needs either a paint or a good cleaning. it is the silver part that has the the cigarette lighter, etc plugged into it. I dont want to go reefing on it and break it, so i was wondering if there is a nack to getting it off.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Can you take a picture of it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

remove all the knobs/switches first, and they all come out through the front. The lighter has a big bezel on the back side that unscrews, for example. Once you've got that done, there are as I recall two "speed nuts" on the back side that screw onto pins on the plastic, at each end. Remove those and you should be able to gently tease the plastic out. There _might_ be a third one in the center (it's been awhile since I had mine out). The key to removing anything on a car is to remove all the fasteners/retainers that you can find, then go slow. If it won't budge at all or seems reluctant to move, STOP! There's probably another fastener somewhere that you missed.

Bear


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks for the info. I think instwead of me doing this, I should just remove the complete dash so i can do all the off jobs at once. (fix speedo, put in LED lights in the cluster, clean that metal part, repaint that steering column black piece) This is going to be a big job


----------

